# very very very urget(please help me), digital camera below 7000



## annintiki (May 7, 2014)

hello everybody please help me to buy good  digital camera below 7000 rupees


----------



## nac (May 8, 2014)

SX160, I would buy this one. But it's painfully slow. Uses AA battery.
A4000
IXUS 135 - Pretty much the same as A4000, but smaller AV, smaller screen and have built in wifi
SZ1


----------



## annintiki (May 8, 2014)

nac said:


> SX160, I would buy this one. But it's painfully slow. Uses AA battery.
> A4000
> IXUS 135 - Pretty much the same as A4000, but smaller AV, smaller screen and have built in wifi
> SZ1



thanks for your reply, what about canon power shot a 2500, nikon coolpix 3500


----------



## nac (May 8, 2014)

The Canon one you mentioned doesn't have IS and A4000 is better than the Nikon S3500


----------



## annintiki (May 10, 2014)

at last i purchased nikon coolpix l29 price 4700.00 with free of rechargeable batteries,pouch, 4 GB memory card and small tripod 
is it good camera??


----------



## srkmish (May 10, 2014)

What will be your primary use for it?


----------



## nac (May 10, 2014)

Happy clicking...


----------

